# bfn in early August,and constant spotting/bleeding/cramps ever since.HELP!!



## interstellar (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi,
I had DE IVF abroad in late July.It was  BFN..5 days before egg transfer i starting having v light pink spotting and some cramps.I was given bureselin to sniff,and on day of transfer i wasn't bleeding.
After my bfn i expected a heavy period,but about a week after ending all meds i just had a few days of light bleeding.

A week later i then started getting spotting of old dark brown blood,it varies from being sort of dry and then almost waxy.(SORRY).

The clinic told me not to worry,and told me to start birth control pill on my next AF.I started what i thought was my AF,albeit 2 weeks earlier than it should have been,started pill,spotting/bleeding then stopped.

2 days later,the dark brown blood started again,interspersed with some v light bleeding,cramps.
Again,clinic have said don't worry,have a scan 2 days before taking DECAP jab.(Which should be at end of this week)Am still bleeding v lightly,and having spotting.

Am at my wits end for some sort of answer,my GP wasn't much use,saying it was hormone imbalance but as i am having treatment abroad i need to follow their advice.
The clinic seem to think i should go ahead with DECAP and FET at end of Oct,but how on earth can it work if i am spotting/bleeding.If i had enough funds i would try and get a private consultation in the uk,but i just don't.Before ivf i had completely normal regular periods.
If anyone has any advice i would be so grateful/
Interstellar


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there. My periods were totally normal before ivf they r now a lot more heavier and I spot in between.  I am at present taking some tablets that should mean I have a period at the end and there for re regulate my periods back into a normal cycle. I would persist with ur gp or go and see a different dr at your gps to get a second opinion. X x


----------

